# Cost of replacing front and rear brake discs and pads?



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just had my first MOT (3 year old Audi TTS), apparently my discs and pads will need replacing soon (front and back).

How much can I expect to pay for this and can a non-Audi dealer do this work... I have done 34,000 miles which I guess is not bad going.

I am going to Audi for my Service 2 in October and they are changing the brake fluid. Would I expect to make any savings if they changed the discs/pads at the same time (I have pre-paid for this service)?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
Are you sure you need new discs?
Dealers tend to state that you need new discs - even if there is no lip on your existing ones.
Even lipped discs can often be refaced - saving the cost of new discs until your ones wear down to minimum disc thickness.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

If it's over 3 years old you should be able to do the Fixed Price service:

https://www.audi.co.uk/account/fixed-price-services.html#/fixPrice?id=29&serviceCode=SERMIN

Just had my front pads replaced at 50,000 miles, though had it done at a local place as was still chepaer than Audi fixed price and also went for aftermarket pads which were a bit cheaper still and to be honest cant tell the difference. For FWD TT 2.0 it was £123 for Audi pads and £84 for aftermarket - guy at place I go recommended after market.

No mention of discs needing doingalthough a mate who has a 4 series beemer was told he needed new discs and pads at around 30,000 miles, then it turned out that they couldnt get the discs quickly so said to him we'll resurface them and they last you at least another year (which begged the question why didn't they offer that to start with!)


----------



## snips86x (Apr 13, 2017)

I would highly recommend a 2nd opinion. I went in to my local dealer (with car still under warrenty) to get a door seal leak checked. They gave me a quote for £1700 worth of work (insert facepalm emoji). This also included new rear disks/pads.

I promptly went to a local independent and not only did they fix my leak for the massive sum of £25 (Audi wanted £500), they also advised that my disks/pads still had another 10k miles in them.

So, don't believe what they tell you. Go to a recommended local and get them to check for you


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

+1 to what snips86x is saying.
I had a similar experience with a silly oil change - long story short: 5,5x difference despite getting a better oil than Audi offered.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

34,000 not bad? Bloody hell... I traded my last TTS (16 plate) at 44,000 and neither the front or rears were anywhere near needing replacement. Around the 50,000 mark is I believe where you may start thinking about, obviously a lot depends on how it is driven. I'd get a second opinion as others are saying. I had a similar thing where they sent me an email asking me to approve replacing the tyres by clicking on a link. They were 4mm and 4.5mm at the rear and the price they quoted me was ridiculous.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

The MOT was done at Kwik Fit and brake issue on the report (not a failure but warning of wear). For info, my car failed as it had a cut near the rim of the tyre, likely to have been caused by a pothole, apparently a common issue with low profile tyres, relatively new as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I had my front tyres replaced by eTyres and asked the engineer to have a look at the brakes. Pads need replacing soon and apparently the discs are scored and need replacing. Not sure why they should be scored??

If/when I get new discs, I guess they will corrode like the existing ones or have Audi sorted this issue out?


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have visited a local garage and the front discs are OK, so need front pads and rear discs and pads (they did not recommend resurfacing the rear discs due to the condition). I have been quoted £362 as compared to £515 at the Audi dealer, no brainer?

ps Kwik Fit quoted £953 :roll:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Audi put an advisory on my last health check to say my pads and discs were 40% worn and it was £1300 for a full set of replacements. :lol:


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

£1300? Are they made of moon dust?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

DPG said:


> Audi put an advisory on my last health check to say my pads and discs were 40% worn and it was £1300 for a full set of replacements. :lol:


40% worn = 60% left, no issues there...


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

jabiqq said:


> £1300? Are they made of moon dust?


They are roughly the same for the TTRS & RS3.



Shug750S said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Audi put an advisory on my last health check to say my pads and discs were 40% worn and it was £1300 for a full set of replacements. :lol:
> ...


Exactly, cheeky fuckers


----------

